# Need Help rooting my HTC Explorer



## ParaXite (Jul 30, 2012)

I have read the FAQs of rooting in the sticky thread but I would really like a detailed tutorial on how to root my newly bought HTC explorer.

The main reason I want to root my HTC explorer is to *remove bloatware* and to install apps on the SD card by making a *system partition* (or something like that) since the internal memory is just 90MB and apps moved to the SD card also eat up a little internal memory.

I need to know *how to do it*, *how to make the system partition*, *the risks involved*, *the problems *that will arise later and *their fixes*. I have also heard about some Wi-Fi issue after rooting the HTC explorer but I do not know how far that is true. 

Lastly I would like to know how to revert back my phone to the original state.

Any help is highly appreciated, yeah I'm new to android devices,
Thanks,
ParaXite


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 31, 2012)

HTC has locked the bootloader of HTC Explorer. To unlock the bootloader, you have to go through HTC website, enter your IMEI number, which then voids your warranty officially.

Damn that HTC... they deserve to go bankrupt...

Here is a tutorial -- [TUTORIAL] Root HTC explorer - xda-developers

It involves
1. Unlocking bootloader
2. Installing custom recovery through fastboot more
3. From custom recovery, flashing superuser to Root your phone.
4. Then, backup all your SD card content...
5. Through custom recovery, create a partition on your SD card, ext2 partition... 512 MB recommended, swap 64 MB.
6. Convert that ext2 partition to ext3 partition. The option to do so should be in the custom recovery itself.
7. Boot to Android, then install Link2SD from Google Play Store.

Link all apps and you are done... One more reboot after linking...

Rooting does not harm the phone in any way. It will not affect your wifi connection in any way. All it does is gives you access to system files. Gives you permission to modify system files, to delete them, or to do nothing at all... It gives your SuperUser access...

Cheers!


----------



## gautamcool (Oct 26, 2012)

hmm..thnxx


----------

